# Freeride/Enduro Neustadt



## cpetit (12. Mai 2013)

Freeride/Enduro-Tour Neusstadt	          
Hey, in den nächsten Wochen ist wieder eine Tour nach Neustadt geplant. Diesmal wird ein Bus orgaisiert für 8 Personen. Das heist, es wird nur Bergab gefahren und der Bus bringt uns nach jeder Abfahrt wieder hinauf. Der Fahrer wird unter den Teilnehmer durch gewechselt. Kosten für jeden Teilnehmer beträgt 15 Euro + Spritkosten. Wer also noch Lust hat und über 18 Jahre ist kann sich in der Doodle-Liste eintragen. 

4 Plätze snd noch frei.
Wer zuerst drin steht ist dabei.


----------



## 6TiWon (12. Mai 2013)

kein link zur liste da. leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (13. Mai 2013)

hier der link: http://www.doodle.com/uptea33at2zd5cbb


----------



## HardRock07 (13. Mai 2013)

Mist, da war ich wohl zu spät 

Wollte eh noch fragen, wie das aussieht. ist das nen Bus mit Anhänger, oder wie solls da von statten gehn ? Zwecks "zulässiger Gesamtmasse" des Fahrzeugs.

Mal sehen, evebtuell wirds doch noch was.


----------



## cpetit (13. Mai 2013)

So, der Bus ist soweit gefüllt. Leider gibt es nur 9 Sitzplätze. Warte mal noch HardRock07 meistens springt ja doch einer ab. Habe gedacht du wärest schon weg gezogen.


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Mai 2013)

na da freuen wir uns schon mal drauf


----------



## cpetit (16. Mai 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> na da freuen wir uns schon mal drauf



Brauche mal deine Daten siehe PN.


----------



## HardRock07 (21. Mai 2013)

Servus Leute

Hab mich jetzt mal noch für den 2.6. in die Liste eingetragen.
Das Wetter ist ja momentan alles andere als einladend. Auch am Sonntag soll's pissen wie sau... 

Auf ne Schlammschlacht kann ich dann auch gerne verzichten  (putzfaul)


----------



## cpetit (21. Mai 2013)

So, das Wetter soll ja soweit passen. 

Was ihr mitbringen müsst:
 - 1 Decke das euer Bike vor Kratzer schützt
 - 1 großes Handtuch für die Sitze
 - 1 Wechsel-Trikot für die Mittagspause in der Hütte
 - Kohle für den Bus und Sprit
 - Helm/Knieschoner/Bike
 - Wechselkleider für die Rückfahrt

Abfahrt in Ensdorf am Marktplatz 07:00 Uhr. Also 15 Minuten früher da sein das wir pünktlich um 07:00 Uhr abfahren können.



Die restlichen (*6TiWon/ brillenboogie/mondraker-biker*) werden in Homburg am PR in der Bexbacherstraße gegen 07:40Uhr eingesammelt.

Rückfahrt gegen 18 Uhr.


----------



## cpetit (21. Mai 2013)

Hier unser Bus.


----------



## 6TiWon (21. Mai 2013)

dann sind wir ja mit dem sprinter ruck zuck vor ort und dem enduro trip steht nix mehr im wege... ausser unsere technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (24. Mai 2013)

wettermässig siehts ja nicht so dolle aus in der westpfalz. frage an den organisator. bleibts bei dem termin oder verschiebt sich die veranstaltung in die nächst(n) woche(n)?

gruss vom wettergefrusteten...


----------



## cpetit (24. Mai 2013)

Termin bleibt. Bus ist leider gemietet wäre es mein eigener dann wäre es kein Problem. 

Außerdem sind wir ja nicht aus Zucker. 
Wenn dann werden wir ja nur Bergab nass.

In Moment sie die Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit in Neustadt am Sonntag zwischen 0 - 10 % aus.


----------



## xcrace77 (24. Mai 2013)

Mein Wetterbericht sagt leider was anderes.

Wenn einer der Nachrücker meinen Platz haben möchte, bitte kurz
bescheid geben. Falls nicht, überweise ich dir natürlich die 15 Euro
für den Bus Chris.

Gruß Olli


----------



## bikextrem1964 (24. Mai 2013)

Hee Olli....nicht so geübt in Regenfahren????

Das sa am Vatertag doch anders aus!!

Greetz M.


----------



## brillenboogie (25. Mai 2013)

weiß auch nicht wo du deine wettervorhersagen hernimmst, chris?! 
überall wo ich schaue, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, daß es *keinen* niederschlag gibt 0-10%. 
dafür knusprige temperaturen um 5 grad und strammen westwind dazu.
gibt es keine möglichkeit, den bus zu stornieren oder umzubuchen?


----------



## cpetit (25. Mai 2013)

Nein, gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (25. Mai 2013)

Dann müssen wir halt durch... Immerhin gibt's dann keine Problem mit dem Fußvolk!


----------



## mondraker-biker (25. Mai 2013)

Schaun ma jetzt mal Fußball und morgen früh fahren wir nach Neustadt


----------



## Tobilas (26. Mai 2013)

[email protected] 
die Wettervorhersage hat 100%ig gestimmt, sogar die Windgeschwindigkeiten waren exakt so wie beschrieben...ja, leider der Regen auch 
absolut wiederholungswürdig im "richtigen Sommer", das mit dem Shuttle-Bus war ne klasse Idee !!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Mai 2013)

hat doch richtig laune gemacht.die pädcher in und um neustadt waren doch richtig " flüssig". wird in zukunft ins programm aufgenommen. das mit dem pendelbus war ne tolle sache..
dank an chris.


----------



## cpetit (27. Mai 2013)

Ja, hat Laune gemacht. Gerne wieder.


Habe noch folgende Gegenstände im Bus gefunden.
 - eine Tüte mit Brötchen
 - eine Banane
 - eine Dose mit Wurst
 - ein paar Handschuhe
 - ein Rücke/Brustpanzer

Die ersten zwei aus der Liste habe ich entsorgt. Der Rest kan über Ebay zum Sofort-Kauf erworben werden.


----------



## 6TiWon (27. Mai 2013)

also: banane hättest du ruhigen gewissens essen können, wurst gibts du deinem hund, brötchen waren für die hühner. handschuhe und protektor gut aufheben für`s nächstes mal...


----------



## brillenboogie (28. Mai 2013)

brötchen und wurstdose sind von mir, hab ich vorne vergessen.
handschuhe eventuell auch. wenn das so hellblaue lumpen mit löchern an den zeigefingern sind, bitte einfach in die tonne treten... 

und zur sache an sich:
ich war selten so versifft wie nach der letzten abfahrt - aber geil wars trotzdem! 
nochmal danke an chris für orga und führung!


----------



## mondraker-biker (28. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich schliesse mich da auch an, danke an Chris. Wenn das wiederholt wird, bestellen wir Topwetter.

Wegen dem Protektor habe ich mal ne PN an Chris geschickt


----------



## brillenboogie (28. Mai 2013)

ein bild sagt mehr als tausend worte:


----------



## HardRock07 (30. Mai 2013)

Joa, war schon geil.  Hätte nich gedacht, das es trotz des Sauwetters so lustich wird.
Die letzten Schlammabfahrten waren schon sehr gut für die fahrtechnik würd ich sagen  . Das beste aber: Das Bike war , nachdem es mit dem gartenschlauch abgespritzt wurde, blitzebalnk  . Vielen Dank nochmal an Chris für die Führung und alle, die dabei waren. war echt witzig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

